# Unterschied lokale Variable und Instanzvariable



## pourki (22. Jul 2007)

Kann mir jemand den mal erklären...


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2007)

pourki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand den mal erklären...


Eine lokale Variable ist nur innerhalb des Blocks sichtbar, in dem sie deklariert wird. Wird der Block verlassen, gibt es die Variable nicht mehr.

Eine Exemplarvariable existiert während der gesamten Lebensdauer eines Objekts und wird überlicherweise im Konstruktor initialisiert.

Fred


----------



## JPKI (22. Jul 2007)

```
public class Beispielklasse {
 private Object instanzvariable; //Alle Methoden der Klasse können auf diese Variable zugreifen

 public Beispielklasse() {

  instanzvariable = new Object();
}

 public static void main(String args[]) {

  Object lokaleVariable = new Object(); //Hier wird initalisiert
} //Ab hier ist die Variable nicht mehr existent
```


----------

